# Anyone know when Ugly Betty and Desp H starts on tv again?



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

I read in my Sky magazine both Ugly Betty and desperate housewifes are starting sometime in March.
Anyone know exact dates?
I'm abroad for TX just now and need DH to set Sky plus before he comes to join me.

Thanks/ Ophelia


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

D h/wives is on wed 26th March at 10pm till 11.05pm not sure about ugle betty, haven't seen it advertised yet.  

good luck with the tx - nothing like a bit of telly to help you chill out during the whole thing


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks Outspan. 

yeah, i'm planning on watching lots of telly on my 2ww. Thanks for the well wishes. 

is it on channel 4 or E4?


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

channel 4 i believe


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

They are showing the first episodes of the second series of ugly betty on E4 at the moment on Saturday nights (it has been on for the past few weekends)


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Ooo i hope Ugly Betty starts again soon!  I have missed it being on and cant wait to see the rest of the series    Wouldnt mind seeing the new series of Greys Anatomy on soon too!

Bekie


----------



## binkyboots (Sep 16, 2006)

your wish is my command!  
greys anatomy starts this thursday on channel five, along with house.


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Isnt the series on channel 5 the one that was shown last year on living?  If its a new series i shall be watching


----------

